# Fedor at 205?????



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

He seems like he could make the cut!

Thoughts????:confused02:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

He weighs 20 pounds less than Rampage, of course he could.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If he could it would be fucked, he would kill a lot of people.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

........


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiro said:


> He weighs 20 pounds less than Rampage, of course he could.


I never said he couldn't and as a fighter he isbalot more attractive for match ups at that weight....I mean he looked small in there tonight!! Obviously it's Bigfoot, but....wait he said he's gonna leave!!!!:confused05


M-1 will kidnap his family and he will fight again, he is in the moment right now.......I HOPE.....


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

It would be good to see him make the cut and fight at 205. But I just can't imagine an in shape Fedor or what he may look like......it's like trying to imagine seeing a jacked up Kenny Florian.........


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It was announced that he retired, so no go.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thing is...he could!

But i don't think he will!

A part of me believes in a scenario:
- "he announces his retirement and 1 year after, rumours start, of Fedor wanting to make a comeback at 205, if the money is right!
And it's gonna happen"

But i think i'm day dreaming!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

limba said:


> Thing is...he could!
> 
> But i don't think he will!
> 
> ...


205 superfight: Anderson Silva vs Fedor Emelianenko


I bet Dana has another grin on his face.

Edit: Yep.
twitter.com/danawhite
#  11 minutes ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> 205 superfight: Anderson Silva vs Fedor Emelianenko
> 
> 
> I bet Dana has another grin on his face.
> ...


Well, what do you expect from Dana?!
I wish Fedor would fight some more, but i don't think he has the motivation to do it!

I think he didn't make the transition from the MMA of 5-6 years a go to today's MMA! Especially training camps and pre fight preparations!

Fedor doesn't do training camps, he doesn't cut weight, he just trains. And for fights he trains a bit harder.
That worked some years ago, but now with all these camps and world class trainers + top fighters training together = EVOLUTION! Can only make you better!

I see Fedor beating bigger guys than him but less skilled and inexperienced, but for example: Big Foot is not a joke. He is right there, TOP 10. 
One of the few BIG fighters that actually have skills.

Fedor will always be Fedor - win or lose, he was the same person! A simple man born is Rubizhne, Ukraine, with a big talent and determination!

Since my first contact with the MMA world was Pride and Fedor, i will always hold a special place for him.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

He could definately make 205 and I think he would do really well there. But I do not think he can hang as a top 10 HW anymore. He will probably retire though.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I would LOVE to see Fedor drop to 205 but doubt he'll do it. Judging by his body type I'd say it'd be an easy cut and if he actually got into tip top shape he'd probably be able to make 185 with a good weight cut. 

Can you imagine Fedor with a Franklin, Anderson, or Griffin type body fat percentage? Even if he was as "ripped" as Rashad, Hamill, or even Cain he'd be able to make 185.

The dudes 5'11 and comes in soft and saggy. Josh Haynes or Joe Riggs should be his nutrionist


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Even at 205 his lack of wrestling and somewhat one dimensional striking (and poor defense) wouldn’t allow him to make much of a run in the UFC, perhaps Strikeforce.

Before I get flamed know Fedor was and is one of my favorite fighters of all time.
He just never evolved past 2005-2006 and things have changed so much in those 5+ years in MMA. He’s outclassed by the top 10 HW monsters of today.

He’ll never leave the comfort of Russia and train at a big name camp here in the states like he should (in order to evolve).


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

There have been people saying for a long time Fedor should fight at 205, and it seems clear to me he should. There are many 205's that walk around heavier than him, and he is a tiny HW. He got away with it because it's tough to criticize someone who has won 27 fights in a row, but honestly, he should have been 205 from the beginning. Same with Crocop, I always thought he could fight at 205, although with his body type he could at least argue the cut would be very hard for him, but Fedor could do it for sure.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

@ MC did he officially announce it or was it that noise he was talking in the cage through his interpreter?? Bottom line the guy has been fighting dudes that are way WAY bigger than him and winning till now, I think the drop would make sense and I think he would do damage......however his heart does not seem to be there.......unlike CroCop, if Fedor's heart ain't in it he's gonna bow out......


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Whats the point in this thread?

Fedor announced his retirement, he's done!

He would lose one of his main advantages if he dropped down to LHW any ways. The speed advantage he has at HW would be gone.

He's done any way.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Whats the point in this thread?
> 
> Fedor announced his retirement, he's done!
> 
> ...


My question above still stands.....

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce...-replacment-if-injury-happens-tournament.html

So with M-1's consent he "officially retired?" Or what??


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> My question above still stands.....
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce...-replacment-if-injury-happens-tournament.html
> 
> So with M-1's consent he "officially retired?" Or what??



All i read was Fedor saying, "Maybe its time to leave" then i hear SF say that if anyone gets injured Fedor is the first to step in.

Nothing sounds official yet at all

But i totally agree that Fedor would do better as a big LHW, and his hand speed would STILL be A lot faster then most LHW's so i dont see how having close to the fastest hands in LHW being any worse of a advantage then having guys like 40 pounds bigger then you...

Fedor would bring scary power to the LHW division and would be a big LHW so he would have a easier time getting back to his feet if taken down, and he is obviously better standing.

I would love to see him fight someone like Dan Henderson, it would be epic.

But like you said i dont think Fedor has the heart right now to care enough to wanna drop down and try to make it.

He is almost to prideful in the sense of him going to LHW is saying he cant handle the HW's, which is obviously true...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

It would be awesome that is for sure.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Fedor wouldn't even be a big LHW. Hell he wouldn't even be a big MW. 

Fedor looks like me. Actually...I weigh about 225 and I am 511...we are almost the exact same body type.

I bet you he could make 170.


----------

